# Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2012)

*Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Angelvereine sind ja im Normalfall zuerst einmal ein Zusammenschluss von Anglern.

Seit verbandsseitig Gemeinschaftsangeln praktisch nicht mehr möglich sind, ohne in den "Wettangelverdacht" zu geraten, hat das organisierte, gemeinsame Angeln ja deutlich abgenommen. 

Und damit auch ein Grund, der früher oft für den Eintritt in einen Verein sorgte..

So geht es heute in den Vereinen meist nur noch um Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer und wie man dafür die Kohle reinbringt und gleichzeitig die Beiträge der Mitglieder nicht endlos steigen lässt.

Vom abhalten von Kursen zur Prüfung über Einnahmen aus Beteiligungen der Vereine an Festen oder mit selbst ausgerichteten Festen: 
Es gibt da vieles, was Vereine organisieren können und müssen.

Immer wieder wird betont, dass Angeln ja nur ein Teil der Aufgaben sei, Naturschutz mindestens genauso wichtig - so tragen viele Jungangler in Jugendgruppen auch mal Kröten in Teiche statt zu angeln.. 

Das geht dann soweit, dass bei Jugendveranstaltungen des VDSF das gemeinsame Angeln abgesagt wird und statt dessen den Jugendlichen Casting und ein Naturschutzwettbewerb geboten wird.

Da wäre es doch einmal interessant zu erfahren, was für die Angler hier im Forum die Gründe sind, weswegen sie in einem Angelverein sind - oder eben nicht. 

Auch hier ist die Abstimmung wieder anonym, es ist eine Mehrfachabstimmung möglich ..


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

*Anmerkung:*
Da ich bei der ersten Abstimmung vergessen hatte, die Mehrfachabstimmung zu aktivieren, hiermit einmal das Ganze neu - und ein *GROßES SORRY* an die 4, die schon abgestimmt hatten..


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Und wieder 100%  *lach*

Aber eigentlich : 



 "Weil mit mein Verein weitesgehend intakte,ruhige und sehr naturnahe Gewässer mit optimalen Nebensächlichkeiten (Häuser,Boote) bietet und sich die allermeisten Mitglieder sehr kameradschaftliche verhalten - was ich an freien Gewässern so nicht vorfinde""

.... siehe Link in meiner Signatur


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Danke an Dich zuerstmal, dass Du mich auf die Sache mit der Mehrfachabstimmung aufmerksam, gemacht hast!!

Was Du beschreibst, wären dann (mit) die Antworten 6 und 8..

Und du wirst wohl auch diesmal nicht lange bei den 100% bleiben..
:vik:


----------



## antonio (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

ganz einfach der hauptgrund für die meisten dürfte auf grund der eigentums/pachtverhältnisse, der zugang zu den örtlichen gewässern sein.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Wir werden sehen........................................

Wenngleich ich diese Vermutung nicht weit weg werfen würde...........


----------



## antonio (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

klar wirde es für verschiedene leute noch andere verschiedene gründe geben.
aber der gewässerzugang dürfte der hauptgrund sein.
ist regional eben auch sehr verschieden.
dort wo viele freie gewässer vorhanden sind wird es etwas anders sein als in gegenden, wo man ohne verein an kein oder kaum ein gewässer herankommt.
ebenfalls ist es in diesen gegenden oft so, daß man durch nen verein die sache sehr viel günstiger bekommt als ein "freier angler".
und wer das nicht zugibt belügt sich in den meisten fällen selber.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*



> ist regional eben auch sehr verschieden.


Eben - und als Netzmedium sind wir halt länderübergreifend ;-)))


----------



## Aurikus (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Ich kann nicht mit abstimmen, weil mein Beweggrund des Nichtimvereinsein fehlt!!! Ich bin nämlich nicht im Verein, weil mir das ganze Gehabe auf den Keks geht und dafür dann noch teilweise soooo viel Geld zu bezahlen zu blöd ist!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Wäre dann mit Antwort 1 (prinzipiell..)


----------



## Aurikus (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Ist mir eigentlich nicht Aussagekräftig genug!!! Aber ok, ich nehme mal die 1.!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Siehste - geht doch..

Jedem seine ganz spezielle Antwort werd ich nie hinkriegen ;-))


----------



## Aurikus (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehste - geht doch..
> 
> Jedem seine ganz spezielle Antwort werd ich nie hinkriegen ;-))



Da haste recht, Thomas!!! 
Ausnahmsweise!!!! ;-)))))


----------



## Andal (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Ich bin *nicht mehr* in einem Verein. Wozu auch? Ich angle so auch nicht schlechter, oder weniger, nur eben ohne Vereinsgemeiere!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Bist ja eh nur noch "Teilzeitdeutscher"..
;-))))))


----------



## daci7 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Ich bin nicht im Verein, weil ich keinen Bock auf Vereinsmeierei habe und die  (auch finanziellen) Vorteile (die manche Vereine für mich bieten würden) mir diesen Stress nicht wert sind. 
|wavey:


----------



## eiswerner (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Hallo,
es gibt halt solche und solche Vereine,
ich hab das glück in einem Verein zun sein wo alles passt,
Kameradschaft - Jugendarbeit -Naturschutz - Gewässerfielfalt-Preis ( 50 EURO pro Jahr + 10 Arbeitsstunden) bin aber schon Ehrenmitglied und brauche keinen Beitrag mehr zu Zahlen.


----------



## NR.9 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Ich bin in einen Verein weil es bei mir in der Region bis auf Forellenseen und Privatseen keine andere Möglichkeit gibt angeln zu gehen.
Hier ist man ohne Verein schon ziemlich aufgeschmissen.
Gastkarten für meine heimischen Gewässer würde ich nicht bekommen - weil ich nicht über 50Km weit weg von den Gewässern wohne, mit der Begründung das man doch dem ansässigen Verein beitretten könnte. 
Im Grunde fühlt man sich dazu genötigt einen Verein beizutretten um überhaupt hier fischen zu dürfen. Also was bleibt einen über wenn man Angeln will ?!?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Da sieht man wie unterschiedlich die Vereine  - auch je nach Gegend - sein können..


----------



## wusel345 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Ich bin dabei, weil:

- ich spontan Angeln möchte, wann immer ich Lust dazu habe

- mir die ewige Tageskartenkauferei zu teuer wurde. Im Verein zahle ich 60€ fürs ganze Jahr bei einer recht großen Gewässerauswahl

- ich mittlerweile viele nette Kollegen kennengelernt habe, mit denen ich mich ab und an zum Angeln treffe

- unsere Gewässer sehr naturnah sind und überwiegend in der "Pampa" liegen

Verein hin oder her, am Vereinsleben muss ich ja nicht aktiv teilnehmen. Bei uns herrscht kein Zwang. Ich bin gerne in unserem Verein!


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Bei mir ist´s eine klare zwei!

Auf die Vereinmeierei könnte ich gut verzichten und bei dem Gedanken, daß ich gezwungenermaßen, dadurch Mitglied im VDSF bin, wird mir übel.

Aber hier gibt es keine freien Gewässer.
Nicht mal einen Forellenpuff.

Um hier angeln zu können muß man froh sein, wenn man, z.T. nach Jahren auf der Warteliste, hunderte Euro Aufnahmegebür  zahlen darf.
Und dann nochmal ein paar hundert Jahresbeitag...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

So langsam scheint sich ne Richtung abzuzeichnen.....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Bin auch in keinem Verein. Lohnt sich einfach nicht richtig, nicht weil ich selten angeln bin sondern weil ich da praktisch auch für Gewässer zahle, an denen ich nie angeln würde ("Besatzteiche")

Ich habe eine Jahresgastkarte für einen Kanal von einem Verein und zahle dafür ca. 40 Euro. Als neues Mitglied zahle ich soweit ich noch weiss ca. 100 Euro + eine saftige Aufnahmegebühr von mehreren 100 Euro. Könnt euch ja ausrechnen wie viel - ich damit machen würde. Einziger Nachteil ist das ich ein interessantes Gewässer nur als Mitglied beangeln darf (Aue)


----------



## Case (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Ich habe abwechslungsreiche Gewässer, der Jahresbeitrag ist für unsere Verhältnisse ok. Es werden für Jungangler und Senioren Veranstaltungen angeboten. Jeder kann mitmachen, keiner muss. Das Vereinsleben ist ok, ohne viel Vereinsmeierei. Den Mitgliedern werden wirklich alle machbaren Freiheiten gegeben. Bin gerne Vereinsmitglied. 

Case


----------



## chris1990 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

also ich werde erst nächstes jahr in ein angel verein eintreten 1 ich hab es net so weit vom rhein zu fahren der see ist ungefähr 2 km weg von mir der rhein ca 10-11 km und weil ich dort schon andre angler kennen gelernt habe mit denen ich bald zusammen angeln werden wie  mosel und seen mfg chris


----------



## ernie1973 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Bin im Verein, weil ich NUR so die Möglichkeit habe, die tolle Aggertalsperre zu beangeln, wo ich öfters bin, wenn ich meine Eltern besuche!

Da führt kein Weg dran vorbei, weil´s "einfach so" käufliche Gastkarten garnicht gibt für diese Gewässer (Aggertalsperre & Vorstaubecken).

Der Verein kümmert sich um die Besatz, die Hege & Pflege & kontrolliert die Gewässer - das ist dankenswert & "Preis-Leistung" hält sich dort die Waage!

Die Warteliste des Vereins ist ewig lang & man müsste vermutlich weit über 10 Jahre warten, um dort reinzukommen - ich bin seit meiner Jugend dort Mitglied & möchte die Möglichkeit dort zu angeln einfach nicht aufgeben!

Komme zwar nicht oft ans Gewässer - aber - bei 100 € Beitrag im Jahr ist das alles ja kostenmäßig noch überschaubar & billiger, als wenn ich mir irgendwo anders immer Gastkarten holen müsste!

Der Rhein ist vor meiner Haustür - kostet ohne Verein 34 € im Jahr - das ist dann schon ok!

Gelegentliche Gastkarten & Forellenteichbesuche runden die Angelei dann ab & ein "aktives" Vereinsleben interessiert mich nicht & scheitert auch aus Zeitgründen!

Ernie


----------



## Carp-MV (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Kurz und knapp..........
Ganz klar ein Verein ist für mich nur Mittel zum Zweck, halt die günstigste möglichkeit für mich Angeln zu gehen.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Bin im Verein, weil ich NUR so die Möglichkeit habe, die tolle Aggertalsperre zu beangeln, wo ich öfters bin, wenn ich meine Eltern besuche!
> 
> Da führt kein Weg dran vorbei, weil´s "einfach so" käufliche Gastkarten garnicht gibt für diese Gewässer (Aggertalsperre & Vorstaubecken).
> 
> ...



Auch bei meinen Verein gibt es keine käuflichen Gastkarten - aber wenn man als Member einmal jemanden mitnehmen möchte so erhält man diese dann *kostenlos*.


----------



## ernie1973 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Auch bei meinen Verein gibt es keine käuflichen Gastkarten - aber wenn man als Member einmal jemanden mitnehmen möchte so erhält man diese dann *kostenlos*.



Ja - ähnlich bei mir - ich kann dort nur als Vereinsmitglied 5 x im Jahr einen Gastangler mitnehmen.

Kostet den Gastangler dann 15 € und mich einen zusätzlichen Angeltag meiner 40 Angeltage pro Jahr!

Die 15 € sind etwas überteuert, wie ich finde - aber sie landen ja in der Vereinskasse & ein toller Angeltag an diesem schönen Gewässer ist sicherlich auch das Geld wert!

Alles in allem ist das schon ok & ich finde es gut, dass dort die Anglerzahl ein wenig "limitiert" wird & dass auch kontrolliert wird!

ABER --> wie überall gab´ es auch im Verein Leute, die es massiv übertrieben haben & z.B. Müllsäcke (!!!) voll Weißfische fingen, so dass der Verein auch neben den Fanglimits für best. Fischarten ein "Weißfischlimit" von 10 Fischen pro Angeltag (auch für Köfis) einführen *musste*, um zu verhindern, dass dort bald keine Weißfische mehr vorkommen - bzw. um einen sich selbst erhaltenden Bestand zu stützen!

Da macht ein Verein als Pächter / Bewirtschafter irgendwie auch Sinn, weil man über die Vereinsregeln *schnell* *& effektiv* auf Probleme oder Mißstände reagieren kann, wenn dies mal notwendig ist, so wie bei den "Mülltütenanglern"!

Sicher kann und soll da jeder seine Fische fangen - da ist auch kein Neid im Spiel gewesen, bei der Schaffung des Limits - aber - ein extremes Übermaß bei der Entnahme kann man dort als Verein schnell unterbinden & regulierend eingreifen, um die wenigen Mitglieder, die es massiv (!) übertrieben haben irgendwie etwas zu "bremsen".

*Darin sehe ich auch einen Vorteil, wenn der Verein VERNÜNFTIGE REGELN aufstellt, die nicht Schikane sind, sondern wirklich dem Gewässer und damit letztlich auch allen Mitgliedern zugute kommen!*

Ernie


----------



## BERND2000 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Eingetreten in einen Verein bin ich sicherlich mal weil es bei uns , für Jügendliche sonst keine Aangelmöglichkeit gibt.
Stimmt nicht so ganz, (haben wir als Kinder halt einfach schwarz gemacht und einen Tüpel hatten wir uns mit 14 Jahren auch schon ausgebuddelt und besetzt.)
Aber so richtiges Angeln war halt ers im Verein möglich.
Na da kam dann bald ein weitere eigener Teich hin zu.
Aber Spaß hatten wir da weniger, es waren halt immer die gleichen Fische zu fangen und Überraschungen hat man bei 2000m² ja auch nur selten.
Kaum genutzt aber nach 10 Jahren haben wir denn abgegeben.
Für das Geld bin ich nun in einem 2. Verein, weil die eben Strecken haben, die der 1.Verein nicht hat
Nun kann ich fischen wo ich will, ich kann es aber nicht schaffen überall mal hin zu kommen .
(ca:80km Flußstrecken und 45 Gewässer. 50€ + 80€ im Jahr.)
Ich darf sogar im Auftrag eines Vereins die Fische besetzen, ohne das es mich etwas kostet, echt geil.:q
So etwas war ja der Grund warum ich die Teiche hatte.
Aber leider erwartet man  auf der Gegenseite auch, das ich mich hin und wieder mal im Heim sehen lasse.:m

Auch wenn ich kein Vereinsmeier bin, manchmal ist es schon toll, einfach zu wissen das man einfach da zu gehört, mit allen Macken die man hat.
Da sind eine Menge nette Leute mit denen ich ein Hobby teile und Erfahrungen tauschen kann.
Da spielt weder der Job,Alter oder Aussehen eine Rolle, all das vergisst man es sind alles Angler.
Angler, die meine Mitschüler waren, die ich im Kurs hatte, die ich als Jugendliche betreute, oder eben heute auch Ältere, die mir einst Ihre Kniffe zeigten.

Manchmal aber fahre ich eben zu Verein 2, dort trifft man weniger Bekannte.

Man hört sicherlich das ich da gern bin, aber manchmal frage ich mich, wie es den ohne Verein sei oder einen wo ich keinen Angler kenne.
Nach fast 30 Jahren in Ausschüssen und Vorstand, muß ich sagen ich weiß es einfach nicht.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

@Ernie :

Du hast begrenzet Angeltage im Jahr ?

Oha - sowas kannte ich bisher noch nicht.

Gibt es sowas auch in anderen Vereinen ?


Bei uns haben manche Seen mit Ü-10ha kaum 800 Angelbesuche von allen Membern zusammen im Jahr, da tritt die Problematik mit dem überangeln nicht auf.


----------



## HSV1887 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*



NR.9 schrieb:


> Ich bin in einen Verein weil es bei mir in der Region bis auf Forellenseen und Privatseen keine andere Möglichkeit gibt angeln zu gehen.
> Hier ist man ohne Verein schon ziemlich aufgeschmissen.
> Gastkarten für meine heimischen Gewässer würde ich nicht bekommen - weil ich nicht über 50Km weit weg von den Gewässern wohne, mit der Begründung das man doch dem ansässigen Verein beitretten könnte.
> Im Grunde fühlt man sich dazu genötigt einen Verein beizutretten um überhaupt hier fischen zu dürfen. Also was bleibt einen über wenn man Angeln will ?!?!



So ähnlich wieht es bei mir auch aus, allerdings werde ich erst kommendes Jahr in den Verein eintreten da man für den Rest 2012 den vollen Beitrag kassieren möchte und für 5 oder 6 mal dieses Jahr noch angeln gehen mag ich dann doch keine 110€ zahlen.


----------



## ernie1973 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> @Ernie :
> 
> Du hast begrenzet Angeltage im Jahr ?
> 
> ...



Ja - wir haben 40 Angeltage pro Jahr!

ABER - die schöpfe ich persönlich nicht aus, da ich in Köln wohne und nicht soooo oft dort ans Wasser komme, wie ich es gerne hätte!

Mehr als 25 x Angeln im Jahr kriege ich dort nicht hin!

Gehe ja auch oft zum Rhein etc. - da kann ich jederzeit & so oft ich möchte hin!

Wäre ich Rentner & würde in der Nähe wohnen, dann wären 40 Tage mir zu wenig - aber so gehts & ich finde das ausreichend!

VERMUTLICH würde der Verein die Zahl der Angeltage nur freigeben, wenn die Mitgliederzahl niedriger wäre - aber - dann würden auch vermutlich die Beiträge steigen & wer will das schon?

Ich habe aber keinen getroffen, der die 40 Tage ausreizen konnte, ausser meinem Onkel - der ist aber auch Rentner & fischgeil...

lol

Ernie


----------



## Jungangler97 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

ich bin eigentlich nur im verein, weil ich so am billigsten meine Gewässerscheine bekomme. Unser Vereinsgewässer ist leider nur vom Boot aus zu beangeln, was ich nicht habe. Und um Gemeinschaft zu haben bin ich dort auch nicht hin, schließlich liegt das Durchschnittsalter dort um die 55...


----------



## reticulatus (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Hi,

Ich bin nicht im Verein, weil ich nur Angeln möchte, finde ich als einzige Möglichkeit für einen nicht vereins- oder verbandsangehörigen Angler ein wenig daneben.

Warum ich letztendlich aus meinem letzten Verein ausgetreten bin, dafür gab es für mich gleich mehrere Gründe, wie......

- die Vorstandschaft( zu alt und zu engstirnig)!

- den Gewässerwart, der den Namen nicht verdient hatte.

- die kostenlosen Arbeitsstunden, welche bei Nichtableisten bezahlt werden mußten!

Für einen der in der Gastronomie arbeitet schier unmöglich, diese am Feiertag oder am Wochenende abzuleisten, mit Ausnahme der Chef hat Verständnis oder ist im selben Verein, und pro nichtgeleisteter Stunde 15€ berappen zu müssen ist ja mal voll daneben!
Im Gegenzug bekam man für zuviel geleistete Stunden nicht mal ein Dankeschön oder die Hand gereicht!

- der Neid und die Mißgunst diverser Mitglieder!

- schlechter und unüberlegter Besatz durch einen nicht qualifizierten Gewässerwartes!

- schlechte Zugänglichkeit des Gewässers/der Gewässer.

- gesperrte Zufahrten ans Wasser und so weiter!

Nur mal ein kleiner Ausschnitt dessen, was mich davon abhält wieder in einen Verein einzutreten, Gründe gibt es allerdings noch einige mehr.
Von den Angelwettbewerben halte ich persönlich überhaupt nicht das Geringste, im Gegenteil, wenn es wenigstens Hegefischen wäre, die dienen hier überall nur als Tarnung für Preis- und Königsfischen, und davor wird auch noch mit Forellen und Karpfen besetzt, treilweise dann nicht mal die gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Sperre des Gewässers beachtet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*



> schließlich liegt das Durchschnittsalter dort um die 55...


Ist aber ein geringes Durchschnittsalter für nen Angelverein - was man so manchmal hört - oder war das nur der Vorstand, der immer wieder als überaltert beschrieben wird????..........
:q:q:q


----------



## reticulatus (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist aber ein geringes Durchschnittsalter für nen Angelverein - was man so manchmal hört - oder war das nur der Vorstand, der immer wieder als überaltert beschrieben wird????..........
> :q:q:q


Hier nur die Vorstände, welche meist schon über 60, meist sogar schon weit über 70 Jahre alt sind!


----------



## gründler (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Ich bin im Verein und im Verband DAV wie VDSF weil ich sonst nicht an Bezirksmeisterschaften,Landesmeisterschaften Anglertreffs...etc.teilnehmen könnte,weil der VDSF wie DAV vorschreibt im Verein/Verband zu sein wenn man daran teilnehmen will.

Die VDSF NDS Landesmeisterschaft dieses Jahr in Achim (Bremen) wahr wieder richtig toll,hatte gutes Losglück und nen guten Sektor.

Und weil ich gern in einer Stippgruppe tätig bin.







Ps: Muss ja mal erwähnt werden |bigeyes|wavey:


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei, weil:
> 
> - ich spontan Angeln möchte, wann immer ich Lust dazu habe
> 
> ...



Genau gut zusammengefasst - wer will kann sich auch bei uns arrangieren oder eben einfach nur angeln. 
Aber ich denke das im ehemaligen Westdeutschland wegen dem VDSF die Vereinsgeschichte so gewachsen ist. Angler hier in der Gegend sind es einfach gewohnt zum Angeln einem Verein beizutreten. 
BTW.: Die Grevener haben schon sehr schöne Gewässer, da bin ich ein wenig neidisch


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist aber ein geringes Durchschnittsalter für nen Angelverein - was man so manchmal hört - oder war das nur der Vorstand, der immer wieder als überaltert beschrieben wird????..........
> :q:q:q



Hallo Thomas kann ich so nicht bestätigen - unser Vorstand hat einen Durchschnitt unter 50 Jahren und meines Wissens ist es in unserem befreundetem Verein aus Ibbenbüren ähnlich.
Aber es ist schwierig genug Leute für die Aufgaben zu bekommen.


----------



## antonio (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> @Ernie :
> 
> Du hast begrenzet Angeltage im Jahr ?
> 
> ...



jo so was gibts auch woanders, wenn zum beispiel die zahl der angler gegenüber dem was einige gewässer verkraften würden zu groß ist.
dann werden angeltage limitiert und fertig.

antonio


----------



## ollidi (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Was soll man dazu schreiben?

Unser Verein hat 172 Mitglieder. Wir haben ein paar sehr schöne Gewässer, gepachtet, wie auch einen Eigentumsteich mit Haus, Toilette, Aufenthaltsraum und Kaffee- oder Teeküche, wo jedes Mitglied jederzeit mit einem Schlüssel Zugang hat.
Jeder kennt jeden, ein super Zusammenhalt auch bei Feiern und ein dynamischer Vorstand mit einem Durchschnittsalter von 43 Jahren.
Ich bin da schon der alte Sack im Vorstand. :m
Auf unserer Jahreshauptversammlung haben wir prozentual eine wesentlich höhere Beteiligung als alle anderen grossen Vereine im Umkreis.
Mal so als Beispiel haben wir zu jeder JHV ungefähr 100 Mitglieder, die an der JHV teilnehmen. Bei 172 Mitgliedern ein sehr guter Schnitt.

Kurz zusammengefasst, ein kleiner, feiner Verein, wo alles passt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Ich bin im Verein...weil ich nur so an die Jahreskarte für die *Verbandsgewässer(NRW Kanäle/Lippe/div.Seen)* komme.Also rein* praktische* Gründe.Tageskarte 5€,*Jahreskarte 20€+20 € Vereinsbeitrag*:k

Keine Pflichtveranstaltungen,kein Arbeitszwang,2-3x Jahr Treffen am FoPu oder anderen Gewässern.Saisonabschlussparty(Weicheier:q).Aus die Maus.Reicht mir vollkommen aus.Und als angenehmen Nebeneffekt weitaus bessere Fänge als zuvor im "alten"Verein.
Auch ohne Besatzorgien.

Andere(weitaus teurere) Vereine mit gepachteten Gewässern sind nicht mehr mein Ding,zuletzt:
-Arbeitsstunden grundsätzlich am WE...unvereinbar mit dem Job(zahlen musste man totzdem#d),desweiteren sah ich das Zaunstreichen am Privathaus des Vorstands u.ä.Mätzchen dann doch eher als Beitrag zu "Verstehen sie Spaß"an..ohne mich

-WE Veranstaltungen mit "erwünschter" Teilnahme....s.o.
-Anangeln,Königsangeln etc....nur tote Fische wurden gewertet.Die gingen hinterher an den städt.Tierpark bis selbst der irgendwann in Brassen erstickte und NJET sagte,die Bären dort bekamen selbst schon Schuppen:q
-Ein Vorstand der allem gegenüber aufgeschlossen war..vorausgesetzt es war nichts neues.(Das haben wir immer so gemacht,Scheixx neumodischer Kram)
- Besatzorgien,z.B. von Babywallern und Grasern(So ein wenig Abwechslung kann ja nicht schaden|uhoh

Und heutzutage sucht besagter Verein Händeringend nach Mitgliedern..warum nur?

Gibt halt solche und solche..


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Allein wegen der wenig beangelten Gewässer an denen nicht soviel Betrieb ist. Den Verein als solchen finde ich ich nicht gut, es fließt über die Hälfte der Gelder in Forellenbesatz, nur dass die Menge befriedigt ist, wenn sie dann ihre 3 Satzis am Tag fangen, wie warscheinlich in den meisten Vereinen. 

Glücklicherweise sind einige Gewässer (4 oder 5 von den 43 verfügbaren) wenig beangelt, wo noch die Möglichkeit besteht nicht besetzte Fische zu fangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Schon wirklich erstaunlich, wie unterschiedlich da einzelne Vereine bewertet werden, wenn man sich das hier so durchliest...


----------



## Jungangler97 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist aber ein geringes Durchschnittsalter für nen Angelverein - was man so manchmal hört - oder war das nur der Vorstand, der immer wieder als überaltert beschrieben wird????..........
> :q:q:q



Der Vorstand ist deutlich jünger  und wirklich nett. Unser Dorfverein hat auch weit über 100 Mitglieder, aber die meisten sind halt doch nicht grad die Jüngsten


----------



## antonio (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schon wirklich erstaunlich, wie unterschiedlich da einzelne Vereine bewertet werden, wenn man sich das hier so durchliest...



wieso erstaunlich.
esrt mal gibt es eben die unterschiedlichsten vereine, mal ganz einfach gesagt von sehr gut bis grottenschlecht.
und es wird auch zu ein und dem selben verein die unterschiedlichsten meinungen geben, weil die beurteilung eben subjektiv ist.

antonio


----------



## Biberacher (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Also ich bin sehr gerne in meinem Verein, in den ich noch im zarten Alten von 12 Jahren eingetreten bin, da mein Opa dort auch Mitglied ist und mich als Zwerg immer schon zum Angeln mitgenommen hat.

Ich könnte mir ein Angeln so ganz ohne Verein gar nicht vorstellen, da ich mich auch gerne beim Stammtisch oder Frühschoppen mit anderen Vereinsmitgliedern austauschen möchte.

Der unermäßigte Beitrag ist für 300 Mücken zwar ziemlich hoch und mit zusätzlichen 20 Arbeitsstunden mögen andere den vielleicht für unverschämt halten, doch hier in Oberschwaben gibts so gut wie keine Gewässer, die nicht von einem Verein gepachtet werden, sodass sich die Besitzer oder auch der Landkreis das ordentlich zahlen lassen. Jedoch ist die Gewässerauswahl mit 2 Seen bis 9 ha (einer davon ist Eigentum meines Vereins und steht auch allen Mitgliedern für Festivitäten inkl. Grillplatz zur Verfügung), einem kleineren Forellenfluss, der Donau und weiteren kleinen Flüsschen und Bächen ganz in Ordnung. 

Zudem hat mein Verein hier im Landkreis quasi ein Monopol auf geräucherte, marinierte und kaltgerauchte Forellen, die alle in 3 Zuchtanlagen von den Mitgliedern in viel Arbeit gezüchtet werden. Dazu kommen noch weitere Gewässer, in denen Satzfische, wie Hecht, Zander, Karpfen und Weißfische gezüchtet werden.

Alles in allem ein Arsch voll Arbeit, die sich am Ende des Jahres doch immer lohnt, da auch nicht jeder Verein sagen kann, dass er mehrere Kilometer Fließgewässer und auch ein See gekauft hat.

Bei allem engagiere ich mich, bin auch in etlichen Arbeitsgruppen und Mitarbeiter der Jugendgruppe und finde (fast) alles super, wie es ist. Diese ganze Arbeit mit nicht mal 200 Mitgliedern zu stämmen ist alles andere als einfach und man sieht immer die gleichen beim Arbeiten, aber in welchem Verein ist das nicht so?

Meinerseits stimme ich für die Antworten 3,6,7,8. Auch wenn nicht alles immer super ist.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schon wirklich erstaunlich, wie unterschiedlich da einzelne Vereine bewertet werden, wenn man sich das hier so durchliest...



Wieso erstaunlich ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Dass es eine Bandbreite gibt, war mir schon klar - nicht, dass die so breit ausfallen würde.
Daher (für mich) erstaunlich..


----------



## I C Wiener (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Ich bin eingetreten weil ich zu einem guten Gewässer sonst schon mal ~100km fahren müsste (Naab). Die Tageskartengewässer in Mittelfranken kann man größtenteils vergessen.
Ausserdem: einfach mal spontan für ein paar Stunden Spinnfischen und ein bissl Ansitzen ist mit Tageskarte einfach nicht.
Ich komme so wesentlich öfter ans Wasser.
Es gibt zwar ein paar ewiggestrige Kontrolleure - aber genausoviele die echt in Ordnung sind. 
_"Aha.. Boilies, Abhakmatte - ich frage mal nicht ob Sie schon was gefangen haben"_

Für mich ists ein großer Gewinn an Freiheit. Ich mag meinen Verein.


----------



## wilhelm (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Meinen Verein zu beschreiben ist recht einfach.:m

1.Top Gewässer
2.Top Vorstand (super Jugendarbeit,rühriger Vorstand der sich kümmert)
3.Top Feten und Feste, 
Herz was willst du mehr?:vik::l

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Sir Pommes (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

ich bin nach bestehen meiner Fischereischeinprüfung im Juli  hauptsächlich deswegen im Verein, weil mir die Preise für Tages- und Wochenkarten ganz einfach zu teuer sind und ich bereits zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt den Jahresbeitrag inkl. Beitrittsgebühr wieder "reingeangelt" habe. Außerdem kann ich auf die Art auch mal für 'ne kurze Stunde mit meinem Sohn (3 Jahre) zum "Rute halten" ans Wasser fahren. Das wäre sonst absolut nicht drin und ich hätte (im Nachhinein betrachtet) wirklich was verpasst. 

wie man's dreht und wendet, es kommt aufs Selbe raus: das liebe Geld war der Grund


----------



## kevinho (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Ich bin noch nicht im Verein was aber aufjedenfall anfang nächsten Jahres passieren wird, aus folgenden Gründen.
Das Geld was ich an Tageskarten ausgegeben habe seit dem ich meine Prüfung gemacht habe hätte ich mich schon 10mal im Verein anmelden können.
Dann hat der Verein richtig schöne Seen ganz in meiner Nähe einige sogar sind nur einen Katzensprung entfernt und ich kann hinlaufen.
Der letzte Grund ist der das man auch mal Spontan losziehen kann, bsp am Sonntag man bekommt keine Tageskarten und wenn man jedoch mal bock hat ein bisschen die Rute zu schwingen ist man aufgeschmissen.


----------



## Gunnar. (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp..........
> Ganz klar ein Verein ist für mich nur Mittel zum Zweck, halt die günstigste möglichkeit für mich Angeln zu gehen.


 
DAS ist der selbe Grund wie bei mir. Bei über 20000ha Wasserfläche und knappe 70€ im Jahr.. schön blöd wer hier da nicht mitmacht.
Ansonsten ist mein Vereinsleben = Null. Ich überweise das Geld - die Papiere kommen per Post. Beim Verein war ich noch nie pers. vorstellig. Ich die Karte - der Verein das Geld. Beide Seiten sind zufrieden. So einfach kanns sein..... hierzumindest.....


----------



## Rosi (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Tja und ich bin ein gebranntes Kind bezüglich Angelverein. Könnt ihr hier nachlesen.
Wäre gern Mitglied geblieben, sollte wohl nicht sein.


----------



## Smanhu (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Hey,

ich bin (noch) im Verein, weil ich 

1. dann jederzeit an den 3 Vereinsseen angeln kann
2. weil ich die Rheinkarte billiger bekomme

Da ich mittlerweile aber am liebsten und fast ausschließlich an unserem Vater Rhein fische und ich fast gar nicht an die Verinsgewässer geh, seh ich im Moment keinen Grund mehr im Verein zu sein. Daher meine Überlegung auszutreten!


----------



## Hering 58 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Ich bin nicht mehr im Verein , weil ich keinen Bock auf Vereinsmeierei habe .Und wir hier in Hamburg viele freie Gewässer haben.


----------



## Jose (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

optionen sind ungenügend.
ich bin in keinem verein (bäääh!), ich hab den rhein.
um am rhein in bestimmten usurpierten bereichen zu angeln, ja krutzi, da, da grüße ich eben den gessler-hut und hol mir das ticket mit angehängtem VereinundVDSFund...
zwangsmitgliedschaft - jau, das ist ein supertrick....


----------



## Oldschoool (23. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Der Verein, hat 1000 Mitglieder --
Gute und interessante Veranstaltungen - Hegefischen - 
Viele Freunde und bekannte - 
Viele tolle Gewässer, für die es keine Karten gibt , 
Eine Jahreskarte für den Mittellandkanal kostet 100 € - Eine Mitgliedschaft im Verein kostet 80 € -
Pachtgemeinschaften erhöhen die Gewässer noch um ein vielfaches. 

Sonntags halb 4 in Deutschland, will ich mir keine Gedanken machen müssen woher ich jetzt ne Tageskarte bekomme - bekomme ich eh nicht, spontanes angeln ist also nicht drin.

Eine bessere Lösung gibt es nicht !!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Ein bisschen wundert es mich auch, dass die Antwort "beste Gewässer" nur bei um 36% liegt ................

Dass Naturschutz und Jugendarbeit weit abgeschlagen ist, weniger...


----------



## Kelti (24. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "beste Gewässer"



Diese Ansicht liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Logo!!
Was denn sonst??
Und der Betrachter stimmt hier eben anonym ab und beurteilt das...


----------



## BERND2000 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass Naturschutz und Jugendarbeit weit abgeschlagen ist, weniger...


 
Das liegt an Deiner Fragestellung.
Darum tritt keiner in einen Verein ein.

Anders wäre es wenn die Frage gewesen wäre:Wo mehr für die Natur durch Angler gemacht wird.

Durch freie Angler
In Privatstrecken,
oder in Vereinsstrecken.

Aber die Frage kann man sich denke ich auch ersparen.
Der freie Angler will angeln ohne Verpflichtungen.
Es würde Ihm auch nichts bringen etwas zu tun und er hätte auch weniger Möglichkeiten das auf die Beine zu stellen. 

Eigentum verpflichtet zwar, aber gepacht werden die schönen Strecken.
Da bleibt fast nur der Verein der so etwas machen wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Deswegen gibts ja hier die Mehrfachabstimmungsmöglichkeit...


----------



## antonio (24. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein bisschen wundert es mich auch, dass die Antwort "beste Gewässer" nur bei um 36% liegt ................
> 
> Dass Naturschutz und Jugendarbeit weit abgeschlagen ist, weniger...



ist doch recht viel, das beste gewässer muß nicht in regionaler nähe liegen.
den meisten geht es eben darum in der nähe ohne größeren aufwand und eben auch mit geringem finanziellen aufwand angeln zu können.
da muß es nicht immer das beste gewässer sein.
und was ist denn das beste gewässer?

antonio


----------



## antonio (24. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Das liegt an Deiner Fragestellung.
> Darum tritt keiner in einen Verein ein.
> 
> Anders wäre es wenn die Frage gewesen wäre:Wo mehr für die Natur durch Angler gemacht wird.
> ...



es liegt nicht an der fragestellung meiner meinung nach.
es ist einfach so man will mit dem geringstmöglichen aufwand angeln gehn.
naturschutz etc kommt dann erst weiter hinten.

antonio


----------



## BERND2000 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*



antonio schrieb:


> es liegt nicht an der fragestellung meiner meinung nach.
> es ist einfach so man will mit dem geringstmöglichen aufwand angeln gehn.
> naturschutz etc kommt dann erst weiter hinten.
> 
> antonio


 
richtig, so fängt man an.
Dann fragt man sich wie man das Erlebnis verbessern kann.
(Da zählt das Ergebnis oder das Umfeld zu)


----------



## BERND2000 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein bisschen wundert es mich auch, dass die Antwort "beste Gewässer" nur bei um 36% liegt ....


 
Vereine nutzen Ihre Gewässer sicher sehr stark.
Das müssen sie ja auch, erst über die große Anzahl der Mitglieder, wird es günstiger als selbst etwas zu pachten.

Könnte sein das so die besten Gewässer eben die Privaten sind.


----------



## hesi01 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

war lange und oft genug in vereinen, langsam geht es mir am ars... vorbei damit, die ewige besserwisserei von einzelnen, die aber dann alle mit abwesenheit glänzen wenn man die leute braucht. ebenso das ständige sitzungsgelaber. ich hab den fischereischein gemacht weil ich fischen will, nicht in vereinsheimen rumsitzen und bier trinken.
ok es gibt auch ausnahmen


----------



## vermesser (24. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Ein wichtiger Grund ob Verein oder nicht ist der Verein selbst  ! Hier im schönen Lande Brandenburg ist ja ein guter Teil der Gewässer in Hand des DAV als Landesverband. Und mit der Mitgliedschaft im örtlichen Verein kann man die alle beangeln. Daneben gibts die Möglichkeit, auf bestimmten Wegen (Pseudo-Verein) einfach nur die DAV Karte zu kaufen und zu angeln. Ich bin aber trotzdem nach wie vor im normalen Verein, obwohl das für mich mehr Aufwand und keine Kostenersparnis bedeutet. War aber auch ne Weile nicht in irgendeinem Verein. 
Warum?
Mein alter Verein war eine Ansammlung griesgrämiger, selbstgefälliger alter Männer, deren Angelkenntnisse sich auf Pufforellen und Puffstöre begrenzte. Früher war alles besser. Die Jugend nur unliebsame Konkurrenz beim Hegefischen und beim jährlichen Forellenangeln. Das ging soweit, daß Ort und Zeit der Angeln per Absprache unter den beliebten Mitgliedern verlegt wurden, so daß man allein mit den jungen am Wasser stand. Fängige Methoden wurden einfach mal untersagt, nachdem man damit fing (Winklepicker oder Feederrute verboten, aber Grundrute bei anderen geduldet). Besatzgelder gingen in den Besatz kleiner Wiesenteiche mit Regenbognern. Beim Herausfangen dieser kam es fast zu Schlägerein um die besten Plätze. Die Beschaffung einer Austauschkarte für ein anderes Bundesland wurde zum bürokratischen Marathon. Kritik war weder erwünscht noch bewirkte sie irendwas. Jugendarbeit fand und findet nicht statt. 
Das alles bewog mich dazu, über Jahre nicht im Verein zu sein und an anderen Strecken zu angeln.
Dann aber kam es, daß einige jüngere Menschen, denen es ähnlich wie mir ging, einen neuen Verein gründeteten. Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Plötzlich ist ein Kontakt via Mail möglich, Austauschkarten können unbürokratisch bestellt werden, die jährliche Kassierung ist keine Pflicht sondern eine Bezahlung per Überweisung ist möglich und die Marke kommt per Post...beim Hegefischen zahlt man als Teilnehmer ein paar Euro Startgeld und bekommt attraktive Preise, es gibt ein Haufen junge Leute im Verein, mit denen auch was gemacht wird...da mach ich doch gern mit, und sei es nur in Form von Sachspenden!! Und der Vorstand besetzt sich keine Pufforellen in den örtlichen Dorfteich!!!
Es kommt also sehr stark auf den Verein an.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (24. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass Naturschutz und Jugendarbeit weit abgeschlagen ist, weniger...


 





BERND2000 schrieb:


> Das liegt an Deiner Fragestellung.
> Darum tritt keiner in einen Verein ein.


 
Keiner würde ich nicht sagen...

Ich bin zumindest einer von diesen, die nicht nur des Angelns wegen in einen Verein eingetreten sind.

Ich bin als Jugendlicher meinem Verein beigetreten, weil die so viele tolle Sachen gemacht haben, an freien Gewässern hat es mir auch ohne Verein nicht im geringsten gemangelt. Da gab es zweimal im Jahr ein Zeltlager, Bastelabende im Vereinsheim oder bei älteren Mitarbeitern zu Hause, Castingveranstaltungen (die haben mich wirklich gereizt). Dann selbst die Arbeitsdienste (die bei uns keine Pflicht sind, sondern ausschließlich freiwillig) und das Abfischen hat mir immer sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Erst danach kam das Angeln.

Als Erwachsener habe ich mir dann gleich auf die Fahne geschrieben, dass dies so bleiben muss, so habe ich dann 21 Jahre im Jugendvorstand verbracht und den Jugendlichen weiter Zeltlager oder Osterwochenenden auf Langeland, Kuttertouren oder Brandungsangeln usw. ermöglicht. Das war eine absolut geniale Zeit, die ich für nichts in der Welt missen möchte und es gibt nichts besseres, als freudig strahlende Kinderaugen, wenn sie glücklich sind.

Daneben habe ich immer weiter mit abgefischt, das auf Gewässeruntersuchungen und Fischereiaufsicht ausgedehnt und den Meerforellen und Lachsen auf die Sprünge geholfen. Heute habe ich das aktuell auf die Quappen ausgeweitet.

Es gibt also an Vereinen durchaus auch Dinge neben dem Angeln, die mal in den Vordergrund treten können, die auch Spaß machen.

Wer nur ans Angeln denkt, der denkt aus meiner Sicht zu kurzsichtig, muss aber jeder selbst wissen, bin ich denen auch nicht böse drum.

Ich erfreue mich zumindest an der Natur, unseren schönen Gewässern und den tollen Beständen in diesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

@ Dorschgreifer:
Hattest du nicht mal geschrieben, dass Du in einem Verein ohne eigenes Gewässer wärst, oder erinner ich mich da falsch??
Dann sorry..............


----------



## magi (24. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Na gut, in Angelvereinen gibt es eigentlich 3 Stereotypen: 1a) Die Leute, die am Stammtisch immer die dicksten, größten und meisten Fische fangen und (besonders oft) früher gefangen haben (i.d.R. Weißkopfseeadler, die selten bis nie am Wasser stehen. Eigentlich harmlos..). Einige von denen können einem aber schon auf die Nerven gehen, selbst nur sch.. an Ausrüstung am Start, aber nehmen dann deine Sachen in die Hand und reden alles schlecht bzw. wollen dir ihre Montage förmlich aufzwingen (lästige Leute, deshalb 1b). 2) Leute, die gar nicht angeln und nur die Geselligkeit bzw. das Bier bei Vereinsveranstaltungen schätzen. 3.) Die wirklichen Angler, die am Wasser und nicht am Stammtisch auffallen und meist eher zu den "Nichtprahlern" gehören. Insgesamt ist diese Vereinsmeierei auch nicht so mein Fall, aber hier in NRW ist man als Gastangler meist aufgeschmissen, da viele (Vereins-)Gewässer nur sehr eingeschränkt und fast immer mit strengeren Auflagen zu beangeln sind. Daher vermisse ich auch eigentlich die Antwortmöglichkeit:“Ich bin im Verein, weil ich so andere Möglichkeiten habe die oder das gleiche Gewässer zu befischen (Boote, Nachtangeln etc.)“


----------



## Dorschgreifer (24. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Dorschgreifer:
> Hattest du nicht mal geschrieben, dass Du in einem Verein ohne eigenes Gewässer wärst, oder erinner ich mich da falsch??
> Dann sorry..............


 

Ich bin in einem Verein mit 1300 Mitgliedern, davon 200 Jugendlichen und eigenen Gewässern, seit über 30 Jahren und einen Verein ohne Gewässer habe ich letztes Jahr mitgegründet, mittlerweile auch über 100 Mitglieder. Somit bin ich in 2 Vereinen.:m

Von daher ist dein Gedächtnis nicht ganz falsch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Jetzt ja, hatt ich doch sowas noch im Kopf.
Danke..


----------



## olaf70 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Warum ich im Angelverein bin?
Hä, was ist das denn für eine Frage?

Das gehört sich so aufm Dorf. Genau wie ich im Schützen-und Sportverein und im Motorradclub bin.


----------



## FisherMan66 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Gibt eigentlich keine sinnvolle Alternative hier.
Bootsbenutzung Tag & Nacht im sehr moderaten Vereinsbeitrag enthalten - da lassen sich schwerlich Argumente gegen eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft finden.


----------



## Fin (24. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Ich war früher in einem Angelverein, jedoch bin ich aus Umzugs- und Kostengründen ausgetreten. Wir (+Mutter, Bruder, Schwester) sind in keinem Angelverein, da(wir) nicht Ortgebunden sein wollen und die Vereine dafür einfach zu teuer sind. Wenn ich bei meinen Eltern bin, wird an der Elbe geangelt, bei meiner Freundin suche ich mir schöne Seen im Berliner/Brandenburger Umland raus, im Heimatort und bei Freunden werden ebenso andere Gewässer beangelt, saisonal und im Urlaub muss die Nord/Ostsee oder die Mecklenburger Seenplatte herhalten. Eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft ist daher "aktuell" ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Franky (24. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Ich bin - nach 3 Jahren in einem Frankfurter Verein - hier in den örtlichen (besser "dörflichen"  ) Verein eingetreten. Somit habe ich die Möglichkeit, die Nidda in 2 Minuten Fussmarschentfernung zu beangeln. Ein Gebiet, dass vor kurzem renaturiert wurde und sich bereits prächtig entwickelt. Da der Verein u.a. Gründungmitglied der IG Nidda und IG Nidder (aber nicht in der AG Nidder) ist und an der gemeinsamen Befischung teilnimmt, habe ich eine ziemliche Strecke zur Verfügung.
Andernfalls müsste ich teure Gastkarten kaufen und könnte somit nicht spontan mal runterlatschen.
10 Stunden "Arbeitsdienst" sind normal und nicht zu viel. Man hat die Möglichkeit sich mit gleichgesinnten auszutauschen, und wenn man nicht mal wieder von Grippeinfekten heimgesucht wird, könnte man sogar am Gemeinschaftsangeln teilnehmen...
Die vereinslose Alternative, die ich sonst noch in Anspruch nehmen kann, sind die verhältnismäßig günstigen Jahreskarten dier Main-Fischerzünfte. Ob ich mir noch im nächsten Jahr die Steinheimer Karte besorge, steht ob der Vielfältigen Möglichkeiten hier und den hohen Spritpreisen (Anfahrt zum Main ca. 20 - 30 Minuten) noch zur "internen Debatte".


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Mal wieder hochholen, auch hier müssne doch wie bei den anderen Abstimmungen auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247464
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248101
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249719 
mehr als 300 Abstimmer drin sein....


----------



## u-see fischer (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Ich habe mal für: "Ich bin nicht im Verein, da ich nur angeln will" gestimmt, obwohl das nicht so ganz stimmt. Würde einem Verein beitreten, wenn's was vernünftiges in akzeptabeler Entfernung gäbe.

Die beiden ortsansässigen Vereine bewirtschaften kleine Teich, etwa so groß wie ein Fußballfeld. Da kann man beim Besatz mal schauen und weiß dann, welche Fänge auf einen zukommen. Zusätzlich kommen dann noch 10 - 15 Arbeitsstunden zur Gewässerpflege auf einen zu, das ist mir die Sache dann doch nicht Wert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Danke für Dein Statement - und weiter abstimmen, damit ich dann die näxte online stellen kann.


----------



## olaft64 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Ich werde in Kürze (mit bestandener Fischerprüfung) in unseren Verein im Städtle eintreten. 

Gründe: gehört in kleinen Orten dazu (ein Stück weit Vereinsleben, aber auch allgemein Zugehörigkeit zum Ort), fußläufige Entfernung zum Wasser und garantierte Fische (habe in französischen Kanälen häufiger geschneidert und noch nicht mal Anzeichen von Fischen gesehen).

Gruß Olaf


----------



## aalandi (23. März 2013)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Ich bin im Verein damit ich auch an der Lippe angeln kann.Am Kanal kann ich mit drei Ruten angeln und am Vereinsleben z.B. Vereinsangeln muß man nicht unbedingt teilnehmen.


----------



## x2it (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Warum im Angelverein?
Meine Angelstrecke liegt sehr nah an meinem Zuhause (ca. 3min), es ist eine sehr schöne Strecke, es gibt KEINE Gastkarten, ich kümmere mich gerne um die Strecke (Arbeitseinsätze etc) und das Vereinsleben bzw. Bekanntschaften etc. sind unschlagbar!


----------



## thanatos (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

in der Ostzone war eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft zwingend
erforderlich um eine Angelkarte erwerben zu können|gr:,heute
ist es nur noch der Kahnliegeplatz der mich am Verein 
bindet,sonst nichts mehr .#d


----------



## rvs14 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Ich habe für *Ich bin im Verein, weil der bei uns die besten Gewässer hat* entschieden.

Allerdings nur dafür das ich einen günstigen Liegeplatz am Strelasund/Bodden habe.


----------



## Micha383 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Also bei ist es weil.
- "Gute" Gewässer
- Kostenpunkt (wenn es da Jahr über viel ans Gewässer geht)

Für mich kommt bei den Antworten noch hinzu.
Angeln gehen zu können ohne das ich mich nach Öffnugszeiten richten und planen zu müssen um eine Gastkarte kaufen zu können.


----------



## Mozartkugel (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

wollte erst meckern, aber unser Verein ist eigentlich ganz OK. Na gut, der Beitrag ist etwas hoch angesetzt (etwas mehr als 300 Euro). |supergri Dafür hat man ein paar Seen zur Auswahl, 2 große Flüsse, viele kleinere Nebenflüsse und Bäche, Altarme, Boot darf man auch benutzten, Echolot, keine haarsträubende Sonderregelungen, Nachtangeln und der Besatz ist auch ganz ordentlich & wird veröffentlicht auch die Fangergebnisse. Gerade die beiden letzten Punkte sind nicht selbstverständlich. Bekannte sind auch in anderen Vereinen, da wird so was geheim gehalten.


----------



## thomas1602 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

hm, ich bin im Verein damit ich in Sachsen an allen DAV (oder wie der jetzt heißt) angeln darf. Für einen geringen Beitrag, den ich jedes Jahr bezahle, darf ich dann noch in Thüringen, Sachsen Anhalt und Brandenburg (immer 'nur' DAV) angeln, dieses Jahr waren es insgesamt 115€


----------



## Muddhj (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Hi Boardies ....

Ich kann das noch nicht beantworten da ich erst im Januar einem Verein beitreten werde.

Mein Beweggrund ist,
dass ich mich lieber in RUHE an einem See setze zum angeln als mich mit Passanten an der Weser rumzuärgern 

Kleine Anmerkung:
Als Bremer Bürger steht einem ein sogenanntes Stockangelrecht zu dass das Angeln ohne Angelschein und ohne Vereinskosten ermöglicht... das kostet natürlich auch Geld die Bremer Stadt schenkt dir nichts...

*Was heißt Stockangeln?* 
                    Jeder Bremer Bürger, der das 18. Lebensjahr vollendet hat, darf mit  zwei Stockangeln in der bremischen  Weser, der Lesum bis zur Burger  Brücke, vom Ufer aus angeln. Die Binnenfischereiverordnung ist zu  beachten. Diesen Stockangelschein gibt es gegen eine Gebühr beim  Stadtamt. Dieser Schein ist nur für die bremische Weser gültig. 
Bürger die eine Fischerprüfung ab dem 14. Lebenjahr ablegen, dürfen das  Stockangelrecht ebenfalls ohne zusätzliche Gebühren ausüben. Weiter  Auskünfte erteilt das Stadtamt/Ortsamt oder das Fischeramt Bremen


----------



## Kotzi (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Ich kann für lächerliche 20, bald 30 Piepen ohne jegliche Vereinsmeierei, obligatorische Aufräumarbeiten wo mehr gesoffen als gearbeitet wird usw usw die Ostsee in M-V befischen. 

Vereine im Allgemeinen haben mich schon immer abgeschreckt , deswegen werde ich auch, sofern es mir keine Vorteile wie besondere Gewässer bietet,
keinem Beitreten. 

Der ganze Pseudoscheiß mit dem Deckmantel des Naturschutzes damit man selber besser die Natur nutzen kann finde ich auch albern, mmn bis auf wenige Ausnahmen einfach eine Rechtfertigung für sein Handeln mit dem man sich sonst nicht plausibel Gesellschaftsfähig erklären könnte in manchen Sachen. 

Das einzige wofür ich mich später nochmal begeistern könnte wäre die Jugendarbeit, aber momentan sind erstmal andere Sachen wichtiger.


----------



## Sxchsxn_Xnglxr (18. April 2014)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem Angelverein.
Hab gelesen das es teilweiße abkommen zwischen den Bundesländern gibt. 
Ich würde gerne in Sachsen, Brandenburg und Mecklenburg angeln wollen. Ob ich dabei in den Angelverein in Sa, BB oder MV eintrete, ist mir relativ egal.

Habt Ihr hier Vorschläge welcher Verein passen würde?


----------



## thomas1602 (18. April 2014)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

gehe einfach in den örtlich ansässigen Verein und gut, so knüpft man paar gute Beziehungen usw.

WEnn du dann in einem Verein bist, darfst du in allen 3 Verbänden in Sachsen (DAV Gewässer)angeln. Elbflorenz, Leipzig, Mulde Elster. Gegen nen Aufpreis von je 5€ kannste in Sachsen Anhalt , Brandenburg  auch in allen DAV Gewässern anglen.

wie es mit MeckPom und Thüringen is, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Sxchsxn_Xnglxr (18. April 2014)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Gute örtliche Angelvereine finde ich bei mir leider nicht.
Daher die Nachfrage mit Erfahrungen aus den anderen Regionen...


----------



## thomas1602 (18. April 2014)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

definiere gut 

Was du bisher als ziel wolltest, erfüllen alle sächs. Vereine  und wozu einen in Brandenburg nehmen, da haste dann null Kontakt zu den anderen Vereinsmitgliedern und bei den Arbeitseinsatzen eine ewig weite Anfahrt.

http://www.anglerverband-sachsen.de/
schreib die mal an, die schicken dir auf jeden Fall ne Liste mit Vereinen in deiner Nähe.

Ansonsten tritt in einen in Dresden ein, der Weg is nicht weit und hier gibt es sehr viele Vereine.

Wenn due deine Anfrage im 0er PLZ Bereich hier im Board eröffnest , dann kriegste bestimmt mehr Empfehlungen.


----------



## Sxchsxn_Xnglxr (19. April 2014)

*AW: Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?*

Es gibt Vereine die haben keine Arbeitseinsätze.
Somit würde ich den langem Weg aus dem Weg gehen.

Ich selber muss auch nicht unbedingt Kontakt zu anderen Vereinsmitglieder haben. Sportfreunde gibts am Wasser genug.
Schön wäre es natürlich ...


----------

